# Tamron SP 24-70mm F/2.8 Di VC USD for $900



## bchernicoff (Aug 13, 2013)

Ships from Hong Kong. 98.9% Positive.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400478565600


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 13, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> Ships from Hong Kong. 98.9% Positive.



Bad idea anyway, the Tamron is known for qc issues, so this is one of the lenses to buy in a store where you can test it or at least from an online retailer where you can easily exchange it - multiple times, if needed. For this lens, the saving for a cheap import isn't worth the risk of ending up with decentered f2.8 or broken vc.


----------



## bchernicoff (Aug 13, 2013)

It is risky, but for some people saving 30% will make it worth it.
I posted it, so people were at least aware of this option.


----------

